# Please help me identify this De Rosa King 3 Rock Racing frame



## destro303 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi all,

I bought this De Rosa King 3 frame on eBay and built it up. I was getting ready to investigate the value of this bike and I'm having a hard time finding this color combination. The other strange thing is that there is no serial number on this bike.

My understanding from the person that I bought it from was that this is a 2008 Rock Racing Team Issue De Rosa King 3 in Black.

Any ideas if this is a true RR King 3, or did I end up with a fake?
View attachment 277477
View attachment 277478
View attachment 277479
View attachment 277480


----------



## destro303 (Apr 14, 2007)

What I meant by "the color combination is strange" is that most of the Rock Racing frames are either Green, orange, or white. I am having trouble finding a raw carbon frame


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Take a look at this photo, compare, and let us know:
www.cyclingnews.com presents the USA Crits Series


----------



## destro303 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Thanks for responding Merckxman*



merckxman said:


> Take a look at this photo, compare, and let us know:
> www.cyclingnews.com presents the USA Crits Series


It looks like my bike! YAY! This is the first picture I have seen of the bike. Its a great feeling to know that i might have something special. Really limited production.

Thanks for finding that Picture. If anyone else has any back story, or would know how to identify the Rock Racing rider this bike was issued to. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Racing for RR that day were the following, you can probably track one of them and they could tell you who it is and maybe more about the bikes:
Rashad Bahati 
Tyler Hamilton
Justin Williams
Peter Dawson
Freddie Rodriguez
Kayle Leo Grande


----------



## destro303 (Apr 14, 2007)

Once again sir, thank you very much!


----------



## destro303 (Apr 14, 2007)

I searched "2008 Rock Racing Team" and now I am seeing tons of photos of this bike. Duh...I don't know why I didn't try that earlier.

Now the question is...What is it worth? 
Its far too nice of a bike for a fat old guy like me. I built it up with 2012 SRAM Red Black Edition Group and the Mavic Cosmic SL wheels. Now that I know more about the De Rosa's I guess I should have built it with Campy


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ride it enough and you won't be a fat old guy, you'll be a fit old guy on a nice bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## destro303 (Apr 14, 2007)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Ride it enough and you won't be a fat old guy, you'll be a fit old guy on a nice bike. :thumbsup:


Ha! Great point. Thanks man! Love the motivation


----------



## destro303 (Apr 14, 2007)

Got some good news today. I did find the Serial Number on the Left Dropout. I didnt see it before because of the thick red paint. I sent the serial number to De Rosa and got a response from Christiano De Rosa. His response was

*Hello ,

I confirm you to build this frame on the 2008 to Rock Racing team .

Regards

Cristiano De Rosa *


----------

